# 200+ hp N.A., is it possible



## ahamayym (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been looking around at a lot of forums.... My real question not only includes the thread title, but is there anyone on the forum that has the setup and has proven it's reliability?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

reliability?
i daily my turbo... no issues here.

+200? we've been doing so for +2 years or so. Key ingredient is an aftermarket intake manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ahamayym said:


> I've been looking around at a lot of forums.... My real question not only includes the thread title, but is there anyone on the forum that has the setup and has proven it's reliability?


Aftermarket intake manifold, a good tune and a nice exhaust will hover around 200whp. Totally daily friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

This is a dyno for our SRI. Customer had an exhaust and intake with it as well with our SRI software. 

He has had that set up for 2 years now. Daily driven.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I am at/near 200 as the car stands now(intake/manifold, exhaust, tune). Been there a year without issues. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had an intake manifold and all supporting mods for nearly 3 years. Zero issue. Never bothered to dyno it but all signs point to 200whp.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is a dyno for our SRI. Customer had an exhaust and intake with it as well with our SRI software.
> 
> He has had that set up for 2 years now. Daily driven.


This is my car and I have 114k on the od


----------



## ahamayym (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice Rabbits. Compared to stock, how does it pull? Does it seem quicker or is it quicker?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

ahamayym said:


> Very nice Rabbis. Compared to stock, how does it pull? Does it seem quicker or is it quicker?


if you'll understand that they are stating 200 *WHP* (HP at the Wheels), you'll realize the difference in HP. i believe the stock 2009 rabbits sit at ~150 WHP (170HP at the crank).

simple math will put you at a ~50HP increase at the Wheels.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

^this

But there's also a different feel to an short runner manifold. In a stock rabbit you start out at 125 ft/lbs and climb to 180 in about 2 grand (chipped 150-185). This produces what people describe as a torqy feel. But with a SRIM you start out at 165 ft/lbs and climb to 175 over 3 grand. This is undoubtedly faster but its not the same burst of power feel and some might say it feels slower. But once these cars get into the top end they make a name for themselves. By the auto trans shift point (6000) you're at stock GTI power and you have another 10-20 horses to go.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

We put on all the stock parts back on this to get a stock baseline and I was 138whp, so this is a huge difference from stock. I have a stock mk6 GTI and the Rabbit will pull every time .


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 SRI, C2 flash, exhaust intake...you will have 200whp and you will feel it! the C2 SRI/tune makes the best TQ thru out the full RPM range, not just at top end.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 SRI, C2 flash, exhaust intake...you will have 200whp and you will feel it! the C2 SRI/tune makes the best TQ thru out the full RPM range, not just at top end.


No dip, it's pretty linear.


----------



## ahamayym (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in a 2012 golf rated at 170 hp at the crank (automatic, btw). That being said, what kind of power gains could I be looking at?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

^ Just take a look at the chart there and cut it off at 6200RPM


----------



## ahamayym (Oct 30, 2013)

GTG. Thanks. However, according to the chart it'll only get to about 195 whp (not that that is a bad thing). It won't be 200 hp. I'll do some more research and money saving. Thank you all for the replies!!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

It is much more difficult to work with an automatic on these motors as they simply can't see the same RPM that their manual counterparts can.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

ahamayym said:


> GTG. Thanks. However, according to the chart it'll only get to about 195 whp (not that that is a bad thing). It won't be 200 hp. I'll do some more research and money saving. Thank you all for the replies!!


Yea the only way to do 200whp in an automatic (right now) is turbo. Maybe with headwork (oversized valves, p&p, etc) and high compression you could get 200 but at that point you might as well have gone turbo. At least until someone releases cams.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

chezzestix said:


> Yea the only way to do 200whp in an automatic (right now) is turbo. Maybe with headwork (oversized valves, p&p, etc) and high compression you could get 200 but at that point you might as well have gone turbo. At least until someone releases cams.


Or swap in a real transmission


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Or swap in a real transmission


lol well yea. If you did a swap yourself and put on an intake manifold you're looking at roughly 3k or for the same price a stage 1 turbo. Auto stage 1 turbo (with 2.5" tubes) vs manual SRIM is really a drivers race. It's not really a cost effective way to hit the 200whp mark.

That being said I'm personally doing an auto to 6spd swap so I get the charm of a manual but if my auto hadn't tried to commit suicide I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Not to throw dirt on anyone's claims but for me, personally, "daily" implies some level of comfort and a loud exhaust is not part of that formula (Just speaking form experience).


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

> Not to throw dirt on anyone's claims but for me, personally, "daily" implies some level of comfort and a loud exhaust is not part of that formula (Just speaking form experience).


That is quite possibly the most daft thing I have ever seen typed out on this website.

Daily implies you drive it daily or nearly daily and says nothing about comfort. I daily a 60s bug right now. That is not to claim that it has air conditioning, heat, a radio, carpet or a cabin free from petrol fumes. It merely says I'm daft enough to drive it to and from the places I decide to go on a daily basis. Let me tell you, I'd throw a stinger on that car if someone would finance add/fixing the "comfortable" parts. All the same I love that car and I never regret dailying it even if a centermount weber is a bit pissy on cold start.

A loud exhaust is not the worst thing to do to a daily car.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

chezzestix said:


> That is quite possibly the most daft thing I have ever seen typed out on this website.
> 
> Daily implies you drive it daily or nearly daily and says nothing about comfort. I daily a 60s bug right now. That is not to claim that it has air conditioning, heat, a radio, carpet or a cabin free from petrol fumes. It merely says I'm daft enough to drive it to and from the places I decide to go on a daily basis. Let me tell you, I'd throw a stinger on that car if someone would finance add/fixing the "comfortable" parts. All the same I love that car and I never regret dailying it even if a centermount weber is a bit pissy on cold start.
> 
> A loud exhaust is not the worst thing to do to a daily car.


Fair enough, just for me personally my bolt ons are getting quite annoying (sound wise). I do a lot of driving however, almost 10k more than average.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd wager a stock GTI exhaust that if you threw an unmodified GTI exhaust on your rabbit with all supporting mods you could still make at least 190whp (off the record I'd say 195-200) and that it'd be rather quiet (Although a smidgen louder since I include testpipe as a supporting mod).


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

```

```



MK5golf said:


> Not to throw dirt on anyone's claims but for me, personally, "daily" implies some level of comfort and a loud exhaust is not part of that formula (Just speaking form experience).


If I wanted quiet I would drive a Prius, I drive over 70miles a day. Each of my Volkswagens have different sound characteristics that I love, my Mk2 Jetta has an ABA swap with a built motor, I love the sound of this thing idling because of the cams, Mk6 GTI I love the sound of the diverter valve releasing boost, but the sound I love most of all is the sound of a 2.5 at WOT. To each their own, I grew up with American muscle and I am a firm believer that driving should be a visceral experience.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the exhaust is actually something i enjoy listening to.

and since i have plenty of exhaust deadening, if it gets annoyingly loud i just push the windows up and voilah!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

chezzestix said:


> I'd wager a stock GTI exhaust that if you threw an unmodified GTI exhaust on your rabbit with all supporting mods you could still make at least 190whp (off the record I'd say 195-200) and that it'd be rather quiet (Although a smidgen louder since I include testpipe as a supporting mod).


My test pipe sounded raspy and nasty at WOT above 3-4K with a stock GTI catback. It sounds so awful I thought there was a leak.

Get a high flow cat, test pipes sound like ass.


----------



## hansfranz (Feb 22, 2014)

chezzestix said:


> ^ Just take a look at the chart there and cut it off at 6200RPM


Say somebody ended up with an auto tranny 2.5 (by circumstance, not first choice!), does anybody know of any options for changing/re-flashing the auto shift points or rev limits?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

hansfranz said:


> Say somebody ended up with an auto tranny 2.5 (by circumstance, not first choice!), does anybody know of any options for changing/re-flashing the auto shift points or rev limits?


There's no 2.5L TCM software through any if the major tuners.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

IE SRI, UM Stage 2 SRI tune, 2.5" Eurojet exhaust........love every freakin minute of it as a daily...no issues :thumbup::beer:


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

need some advise/help here.

ok im thinking of getting this kit for my 09 jetta http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit
if i do purchase this, what other parts do i need or have to replace? im just concern cause the car will be daily driven and i dont want it to break on me. Also, i read about tensioner tends to break on high rpms? pardon my lack of knowledge, i appreciate any help.:beer:

thanks!
peter


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

pjohn221 said:


> need some advise/help here.
> 
> ok im thinking of getting this kit for my 09 jetta http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...-cylinder-intake-manifold-software-intake-kit
> if i do purchase this, what other parts do i need or have to replace? im just concern cause the car will be daily driven and i dont want it to break on me. Also, i read about tensioner tends to break on high rpms? pardon my lack of knowledge, i appreciate any help.:beer:
> ...


A few people have asked the same question and I guess they are working on making a tensioner that can handle that high of an rpm for a long period of time. Ive been shifting somewhat often between 65-6800rpm and occasionally 72k....so far havnt had an issue for almost 6 months. I also have the ECS underdrive pulley installed.


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> A few people have asked the same question and I guess they are working on making a tensioner that can handle that high of an rpm for a long period of time. Ive been shifting somewhat often between 65-6800rpm and occasionally 72k....so far havnt had an issue for almost 6 months. I also have the ECS underdrive pulley installed.



im engine is completely stock, would that be ok or i nneed to replace other parts? (i.e. valve cover, fuel rail, etc)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

pjohn221 said:


> im engine is completely stock, would that be ok or i nneed to replace other parts? (i.e. valve cover, fuel rail, etc)


Fuel rail would be good to add as im not sure if the stock one will work with the SRI setup. Other than that you should be fine. A valve cover is just cosmetic but it does modify the PCV system (vent to atmosphere or use a recirculation catch can)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> Fuel rail would be good to add as im not sure if the stock one will work with the SRI setup. Other than that you should be fine. A valve cover is just cosmetic but it does modify the PCV system (vent to atmosphere or use a recirculation catch can)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk



thank you sir! :beer:


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

The IE SRI works fine with factory fuel rail.


----------



## P O L I T I K (Jan 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRPf5qOrQc This rabbit made 201 WHP so 200+ is possible on an N/A 2.5l


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

P O L I T I K said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRPf5qOrQc This rabbit made 201 WHP so 200+ is possible on an N/A 2.5l


That is my Rabbit.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> That is my Rabbit.


What mods have you done to reach 201hp?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

hazard520 said:


> What mods have you done to reach 201hp?


I was wondering the samr thing...I may have the same setup. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

pjohn221 said:


> im engine is completely stock, would that be ok or i nneed to replace other parts? (i.e. valve cover, fuel rail, etc)


Hi, everything you _need_ to replace is included with the kit. In other words you do not need to purchase anything else if you buy the complete power kit, it will work with the stock fuel rail and valve cover no problems and all required gaskets, hardware, and o-rings are included with the manifold. :thumbup:

Take a look at our install DIY also, it shows everything included and the complete install. Check it out here


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

hazard520 said:


> What mods have you done to reach 201hp?


C2 Sri, C2 Sri tune, pflow, 42dd 3" exhaust, custom test pipe, OBX header, BFI stage 1 mounts, hybrid KY clutch w/single mass flywheel. Replaced since 200+Hp mounts, transmission, clutch, flex pipes, tires, ect...


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice! I'm guessing I'm roughly putting down the same numbers. My setup is c2 sri, um tune, bsh cai, usp test pipe with high flow cat, awe cat back, bfi trans & engine mounts, hpa puck. just installed stage 2 southbend clutch with single mass flywheel. After the break in period on the clutch is over Ima take it to the dyno to see what I'm putting down


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ave hp for SRI, CAI, tune, UD pulley, test pipe/exhaust is 198-207 most get 201-202. depending on the brand of header, SRI and tune


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ave hp for SRI, CAI, tune, UD pulley, test pipe/exhaust is 198-207 most get 201-202. depending on the brand of header, SRI and tune


Josh, are you seeing the 2012+ individual tube header making more power than the strange pre-2012 header with the weird hybrid runner-plenum system?

I understand that the 2012+ cars can't rev out as high, but I'm pretty certain the newer individual tune header should make better numbers than most aftermarket setups like the OBX.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I understand that the 2012+ cars can't rev out as high, but I'm pretty certain the newer individual tune header should make better numbers than most aftermarket setups like the OBX.


I'll find out with my '13. :laugh:
The plan is to install the IE SRI & keep everything else stock. 
Once I get the UM tune, I'll hit the dyno & get my baseline numbers. 
I'll see what happens when I upgrade the exhaust. Stock 2.5" GTI exhaust will go on 1st.
Some time later I'd like to see what a 3" exhaust would do.
Exterior will be stock for a while...Full On Sleeper Mode :vampire:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I'll find out with my '13. :laugh:
> The plan is to install the IE SRI & keep everything else stock.
> Once I get the UM tune, I'll hit the dyno & get my baseline numbers.
> I'll see what happens when I upgrade the exhaust. Stock 2.5" GTI exhaust will go on 1st.
> ...


Sam, this motor doesn't have enough displacement for a 3" catback.

BTW if you want to go "sleeper," you'll need to get an airbox a MK5 GTI catback and then add another muffler. That'll be far quieter and it'll be truly "stock" looking.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Pardon me if this has been beaten to death, but is 200 still possible with the stock cat & stock header? I'm installing my SRI + software next weekend...currently running a shorty intake and 2.5" cat back. I'd like to go FI later so headers would be poor investment for me.

I was under the impression that the heads on these motors flow well enough and that test pipe's amount to negligible power gains.

Adam


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> Pardon me if this has been beaten to death, but is 200 still possible with the stock cat & stock header? I'm installing my SRI + software next weekend...currently running a shorty intake and 2.5" cat back. I'd like to go FI later so headers would be poor investment for me.
> 
> I was under the impression that the heads on these motors flow well enough and that test pipe's amount to negligible power gains.
> 
> Adam


I recommend a high flow cat and the stock header if you're going FI later. You'll still make nearly 200 to the ground, won't waste money, won't get the raspy test pipe sound on the top end, and won't have to deal with that nasty smell.

That's my $0.02


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

R³ said:


> Sam, this motor doesn't have enough displacement for a 3" catback.


Not exactly cat-back, more like 3" axle-back.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Not exactly cat-back, more like 3" axle-back.


When snag an FT 25, I'll have a shop hollow out the suitcase and shove a 3'' pipe up to my existing test pipe. It'll still look OEM+ and have excellent flow. A turbo will quiet things down enough that losing the suitcase won't annoy me anymore than the wind noise on my bike rack...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> Not exactly cat-back, more like 3" axle-back.


mine is 3" from the header back.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ave hp for SRI, CAI, tune, UD pulley, test pipe/exhaust is 198-207 most get 201-202. depending on the brand of header, SRI and tune


This is why the Evolution header like the one in my link is the way to go.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ I have this header. Work of f*ckn art. Even if it didn't give gains I would buy again.


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

with the high rpm rev and power gained from SRI+tune, would that hurt engine and trany life?


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

pjohn221 said:


> with the high rpm rev and power gained from SRI+tune, would that hurt engine and trany life?


Running the engine and putting it in gear hurts engine and tranny life.

It's all relative man. Nothing about these mods inherently shortens the life of an engine. Sure the stock parts are rated for X power and these mods will bring the engine closer to that limit but we're not exactly snapping axles out there. Full throttle a stock car everywhere you go and baby a SRIM equipped car and the stock will die quicker. Full throttle a stock engine and a SRIM engine the same amount to include safe high revs and sure the SRIM might die a bit quicker but who's to say how soon? It hasn't exactly been out that long. If you want the car to last forever go buy a nice car cover and find a garage. If you want to enjoy it while it's around buy a SRIM. If you're stacked go buy Ti valvetrain, beefier pistons and crank and rev until your heart's content.


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

For later than 2014 forum viewers: 

Integrated Engineering has TCM tuning shift point software with for their Stage 1 and Stage2 w/SRI tune. Stage 1 - 6800 PRM, and Stage 2 w/SRI - 7200 RPM.

The 2.5 autos can handle up to 300 HP/TQ (09G - from experience). Obviously, to get that power you would need a turbo application 
but would need to keep the psi to a max of 9-10psi, but the options are available for the auto crowd given the newer technology.


----------

